# How long do you keep your motorhome?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Some people seem to change their van very regularly, others seem to stick with what they've got.
So how long is it before you succumb to all that new shiney metal!

On average, how long do you keep yours?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We kept a Kon-Tiki for 8 years,but more recently less than 18 months from new.What we have now ,we will probably keep for some years.

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Made the correct choice after travelling many hundreds of miles.
Had bessie 4 years and will keeep her for many more

Dave p


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

last one 5 months, but it got us into motorhoming. decided we enjoyed it and also knew what we wanted, hope to keep this one a wee bit longer, but you never know!

dave and sheena


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have voted for every two years but my statistic would may be a little misleading as we are only on our second van. The first although I would certainly not class it as a mistake was not what we have chosen had we had the opportunity to live in it for a while. Whilst everything worked as it should the layout was is not what we would chose were we to do it again. 

Our second van (Again not perfect in every way) is newer, nicer and and a better layout for us. So although I changed our first van after two years we do expect to keep this one a little longer :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Our very first one; a Swift Kon Tiki, we kept for 3 years. The one we have now, an Auto Trail Cheyenne, which consequently, we will be saying goodbye to next month - we have had for 2 years. Fingers crossed, the new one; a Burstner Elegance, which we orderd at the NEC, we will stick with for a good few years to come but you just never know ..........we may see another vehicle we like even better or better still, we might even win the lottery????  

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit difficult to accurately answer but put in an average.
As we have owned 13 motorhomes, one for 8 years and another for only 4 months. 
I think personal circumstances like health and finance would mostly dictate how long we keep any vehicle.

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

We've had 3 in 3 years.

Started with a Bongo. Loved it but it was far too small. Kept it for a year.

Then we got a Lunar Newstar last year. Great van but again it was too small.

Bought the CI in May this year. Very happy with this one, loads of space and I've been warned by Sue I can't buy another one. Mind you she said that last year 

On paper the Newstar had everything we needed but you need to live with motorhomes for a while before you know what you want.

Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hezbez and all!

It's not an easy question! :roll: There are so many variables and unforeseen events that might impact on the decision "to change or not to change".

After 3 tents of increasing sizes, and after 4 caravans of different sizes and layouts... all I knew was that I wanted a caravan that I COULD DRIVE!

But I took early retirement and effectively wrote off any prospect of having a motorhome. Until...

I went to the garden centre one Saturday morning and came home with a motor caravan, a caravan I could drive! It was converted by folk who had worked for Abbey Caravans, so it took on many of the characteristics of an Abbey. We called it "The Shrub", in memory of the shrubs I DIDN'T buy at the garden centre!

We enjoyed The Shrub for SIX years, covered 40,000 miles in it and concluded that motorhoming was definitely for us.

But the rust worm was getting hungry, so The Shrub (which is still on the road) was traded in for an AutoSleeper Pollensa. We enjoyed Our Polly for 2 yrs 8mths and covered 24,000 miles. 

Then, two years ago, AuntieSandra was granted early retirement on the grounds of redundancy. Extra money!!! In October 2007, we visited the NEC and came away having put a deposit down on the show's Adria Coral 650. 

In the words of a wonderful woman, "You're not having another!" 

In the two years since we bought Our Coral, we have covered 13,500 miles at an average of 28mpg. 

What was the question? :roll: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Our first was 14 months but we just outgrew it but this one is just perfect for us at the moment but am hoping it will be with us a few years as there doesn't seem any point in swapping unless something dire goes wrong with it.

Its only done 10k miles now engine would be capable for going hundreds of thousands! 

Only thing that does irritate me is the truma but that should be sorted out one day.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Kept saying this will be the last


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Like many other people have said, its difficult to know how to answer this. We kept our first camper van for 18 months, this was a small VW. By then we knew we enjoyed the life and bought our new and current van. We've had the Devon Sundowner for 2 and a half years now and intend to keep it for as long as we can plan for, but who knows what is around the corner.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Hezbez,

We can't vote in the poll. This is our first MH, which we have had for 4.5 years now, and cannot honestly envisage being able to afford another one..............even when the mortgage is paid off.

So, "indefinitely" would have been our chosen category to vote for.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## motman (Mar 11, 2009)

*how long*

Now that i am getting close to finishing the 677tc's refit can't imagine i would ever change put so many hours and money the things almost priceless lol


----------

